# Word for the day  rubberneck



## Josiah (May 17, 2015)

rubberneck
[ruhb-er-nek] Informal.

verb (used without object)
1. to look about or stare with great curiosity, as by craning the neck or turning the head.

verb (used with object)
2. to gawk at:
The tieup was due to drivers rubbernecking an accident.

noun, Also, rubbernecker
3. a sightseer; tourist.

4. an extremely curious person


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2015)

I hate rubbernecking,  and I'm proud to say I don't do it.  If there's an accident, either get out of your car and help or move on. If you notice the presence of a police car and they're not approaching your front door, go on about your business.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2015)

me too...I cannot stand people who rubberneck..I never do it either AC..I agree totally about going about your own business, half the traffic jams on the roads are caused by nosy pokes who just don't mind their own business


----------

